# What's this song called?



## voice- (Jul 10, 2002)

In Swordfish, what is the music called that plays when Stanley begins coding the worm? I'd like the name of the artist, the name of the song and preferrably the name of the CD it's on. I know it's not on the Motion Picture Soundtrack.

PS: It goes kinda like this: "50 000 rhymes of funkin'"...anybody have a clue?


----------



## voice- (Jul 10, 2002)

OK, after comparing the ending credits to the soundtrack and eliminating one by one I've come to the conclution that it must be Frank Popp who made a tune called "High Voltage"...now for my next question, on which CD can I _legally_ purchase this? (Damn it, I own the soundtrack AND the DVD movie, I should already own this song)

I'm almost ready to give up on CDs and simply download everything I come across, at least that's easier than this system


----------



## edX (Jul 10, 2002)

isn't there a way you can rip it from the movie? i am pretty sure i have seen apps for doing this at versiontracker. 

(i was going to try and help you on this by looking at the credits when i watch swordfish this weekend - debuts on hbo on sat . nite!!)


----------



## voice- (Jul 10, 2002)

No, he talks and I only get to hear about half a song, I want it all...damn, this record industry(and their system) is killing my love for music


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 11, 2002)

You live in Norway... I don't think the RIAA can do anything about you downloading from there since their power doesn't extend that far (something like that... i remember all this from the Napster days)


----------



## voice- (Jul 11, 2002)

There's a recording industry to be damaged here too, I don't want to cheat them out of this, I want them to reather get an acceptable system. I remember a day when i could ask for a song in a chat on Napster and 10 helpful people ould gladly tell me what I was looking for and where to get it...that was the days..


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 12, 2002)

After searching for about 3 minutes I found the CD and where to buy it.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/A...03004/sr=11-1/ref=sr_11_1/104-4226960-2311125

There you go.


----------



## voice- (Jul 12, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## Trip (Jul 12, 2002)

That's what I like to see, one member helping another.
Nothing like it in the world...except when the French helped the US out back in WW2.


----------

